# My ipod touch isn't detected on icloud...



## Zagster25 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me with this! See, my ipod touch is connected to my home router, and both my computer and ipod are able to access the internet fine. However, when I misplace my ipod in my house (which happens too much :facepalm:, but please that's not my point or concern here), and I go online on a computer to the icloud website, it says that my ipod is offline and thus can't be located or made to play a sound so it can be found.  It is not because my ipod is dead when I try, either, because once after failing to locate it with icloud I found it on my own and it was not dead. I tried using icloud on both my windows desktop computer and my mac laptop, if that means anything. Please help me understand why icloud acts as if my ipod is offline, when it really isn't and has connection to wifi! Thank you so much!!!


----------

